# اخبار مجتمعنا فيسناها



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2015)

*فى هذا الموضوع نحاول عرض اخبار المجتمع بطريقة نقديه اخره من خلال رؤيه شبابيه فيسبوكيه لولبيه حلزونيه .. وربنا يستربقى
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## soul & life (7 يونيو 2015)

هههههه كله كوم ومحافظ اسكندرية المتواضع المهموم بالمحافظة ده كوووم تانى خالص متفكرنيش لحسن احنا مفتقدين حاجة اسمها محافظ اسكندرية


----------



## grges monir (7 يونيو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> هههههه كله كوم ومحافظ اسكندرية المتواضع المهموم بالمحافظة ده كوووم تانى خالص متفكرنيش لحسن احنا مفتقدين حاجة اسمها محافظ اسكندرية


مش هودة اللى كنتوا  هتموتوا وتاخدوا صورة سليفى معاة ههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## soul & life (7 يونيو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> مش هودة اللى كنتوا  هتموتوا وتاخدوا صورة سليفى معاة ههههه



انا ممتش دول بنات الفيس التافهين من بدايته وهو داخل علينا دخله مش مريحة:smile02


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2015)

*حد ملاحظ حاجه فى الصوره دى
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2015)




----------



## soul & life (9 يونيو 2015)

مش عارفة اى اخراج ده اللى بيوافقه على اللى بيعمله ده الراجل مكنش كده ايه الحركات الخيبانة اللى هو بيعملها دى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2015)

*بيعيش اللحظة
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يونيو 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (10 يونيو 2015)

عجبتني الفكرة يا سمعان


----------



## أَمَة (10 يونيو 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


>


 

فكرة مبتكرة بس تخلي صاحبها يخسر أولاده لو كان في الدول المتحضرة لأنها تصرفه بعرض الأولاد للخطر.


----------



## أَمَة (10 يونيو 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *حد ملاحظ حاجه فى الصوره دى*​


 

طبعاً ملاحظين.. هو ده سبب تواضعه ونجاحه.
صورة حلوة بجد.


----------



## أَمَة (10 يونيو 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


>


 
شتان بين الثقافتين.
هذا هو سبب تخلف الشعوب أو تقدمها.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يونيو 2015)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2015)




----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2015)




----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2015)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2015)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2015)




----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يونيو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2015)

[FONT=Tahoma !important]يبيعون الوهم لابناء الفقراء يرسلونهم الى الجهاد ويمنّونهم بوديان الخمر وحور العين وبثمن الوهم يشترون سيّارات وقصور لابنائهم .​
[FONT=Tahoma !important]انّهم تجّار الدين سرطانات العصر[FONT=Tahoma !important]

​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]O1ULpGuVLmc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2015)

*الرافال التابعه للجيش المصري*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أغسطس 2015)

[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]لما تلاقي واحد - حمار - كاتب ال SSID الخاص بشبكة Wifi بتاعه .. 
زي اللى ف الصوره كدا ..
وسايبه مفتوح لأي حد انه يعمل اتصال عليه ويستخدمه .. 
وانت تفرح عشان صاحب الشبكة ساذج !!!
اعرف ساعتها انك انت اللى لامؤاخذه حمار .. !!![COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]
عشان انت بدخولك ع الشبكه دي .. بتقع برجليك ف مصيده هو عاملهالك .. !
بالحركه اللى عاملها دي ..
- هيقدر انه يـ Access ع جهازك ويحوّل معظم اتصالاتك ال HTTPS لـ HTTP 
بدون ما يظهرلك تحذير من المتصفح عن طريق SSL Strip !
.
- هيقدر يسرق Cookies المتصفح لأي جلسه اتصال بينك وبين أي موقع , 
ودا ف حالة لو انت من اللى بيعملوا اختيار " Remember me " اثناء دخولهم , وساعتها مش هيحتاج باسورد يدخل بيه ع حسابك ف المواقع دي .. لانه بقا معاه اللى يوازي الباسوردات دي !
.
- هيقدر يستخدم معاك طريقه MITM ويحوّل اتصالاتك ع الشبكه لأي صفحه هو عاوزها !
.
- هيقدر يستخدم معاك طريقه Honypot ويعرف كل المواقع اللى بتفتحها , وخد عندك الباسوردات بالمره !
.
- لو فاهم شويتين تلاته .. هيدخل ع صور جهازك وملفاتك .. ويسحب اللى عاوز يسحبه !
.
- لو فاهم اكتر واكتر .. هيبعتلك تطبيق صغير ع موبايلك ع انه تحديث للموبايل .. واول ما تقبله .. كدا هو يقدر يتحكم ف موبايلك Remotely حتي بعد ما تفصل من شبكته وتتصل علي اي شبكه تانيه , بل ويفتح الكاميرا بتاعك كمان بدون ما تحس !!!
.
- هيقدر يتجسس ع مكالماتك ورسايلك عالواتس والفايبر .. وغيره وغيره !! ( حَدِّث ولا حرج )
.
.
معظم الكلام اللى فوق .. ناس كتيره مش هتعرف معناه بس الخلاصه و من الآخر .. 
.
لو لقيت شبكه Wi-fi مفتوحه .. فكر ألف مره قبل ما تعمل دخول عليها !!!
.
الحدايه مبتحدّفش كتاكيت ..
ياريت الناس تاخد بالها من الحاجات دي .. !
دخولك ع شبكه مفتوحه .. كأنك بتسَلّم خصوصيتك للغير تسليم أهالي !!​​​​[/COLOR]
[/FONT][/COLOR]​[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][COLOR=inherit !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]
	
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...16554479657.1073741831.100008039768301&type=1
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[/FONT][/COLOR]​[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 سبتمبر 2015)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 سبتمبر 2015)

*تتمام ياياسر حلو جدا استمر فى مشاركتنا بكل جديد على الفيس*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 سبتمبر 2015)

​



*مرتضى منصور لـ أحمد موسى : انا قولت لـ محلب اعتبرنى وزير الادب بدون مقابل* 
​ 

*مرتضى منصور لـ أحمد موسى : انا قولت لـ محلب اعتبرنى وزير الادب بدون مقابل
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 سبتمبر 2015)

دي بصة وزيرة الخارجية المكسيكية
علي وزير الخارجية المصري
ناااااار ناااااااااار ناااااااار 

تقريبا بتقوله ربنا يحرقك بجاز وسخ بس بعنيها






وع الفيس بيقولوا انه كان بيقرأ من ورقة
واخر كلمة قرأها هي عبارة
End of Text

ضياااااااااااااااع​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 سبتمبر 2015)

[FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]][FONT=Tahoma !important]
	
https://www.facebook.com/alkhabrnew...0463.277652712280026/1045999012112055/?type=1[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]
[/FONT][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Tahoma !important]عقد قران لاثنين من الذكور[/FONT]​[/COLOR]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 سبتمبر 2015)

*طرائف الدعايه الانتخابيه




*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 سبتمبر 2015)

*ياريتك ما اعلنت عن نفسك




*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## grges monir (25 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


>


:act31::act31:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 أكتوبر 2015)

.
هكذا هي الدول التي تبني علي غير صنع يدها
وكل ما طفا سريعا .. سيغرق سريعا​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 ديسمبر 2015)

منقول
 ليه السرطان انتشر عندنا
 -----------------------------------
 الناس اللى بتتكلم أنهم لقوا بودرة سيراميك فى الدقيق البلدى
 خدوا دى:

 - عصير المانجو اللي في محلات العصير 70% منه مش ليه علاقه بالمانجو اصلا..ده قرع عسلي

  -اللانشون والبسطرمة.. اللي المفروض مكتوب عليها لحم بقري خالص حلال..  مفيهاش ريحة اللحمة اصلا.. دي سقط حيوانات مدبوحه مفروم مع بهارات وتوابل  وجيلاتين وعضم فراخ 

 - انواع الهامبورجر المنتشره في السوق (عدا نوعين  تلاتة) كوكتيل من البهارات وماده جيلاتينية بتبقي مبطنة لجلد الحيوانات  بعد الذبح وبتتباع من المسلخ الطن منها بـ 250 جنيه تقريبا
 الطن منها  بيستخدم (بعد الغلي في قدور كبيرة مقززة في مناطق لاادمية باستخدام عصاية  شبه المجداف كده للتقليب) وبيعمل حوالي 500 عبوة (زنة 1 كيلو برجر) بتتباع  بـ 10 جنيه

 - الحلاوة الطحينية اللي في المحلات.. عليه اكسيد تيتانيوم عشان تاخد اللون بتاعها
 وبعضها مفيهوش ريحة السمسم اصلاً.. عليها دقيق وفورمالين عشان تمسك  نفسها.. اصل الدولار بقي غالي فالسمسم غالي والزبون عاوز الارخص مش الانضف

 - فلاتر ميه الشرب.. بتفلتر الطعم (عبر ازالة الكلور) والريحة (عن طريق  الفلتر الكربوني) لكن المعادن التقيله اغلبها مبيتفلترش اصلا الا في  الفلاتر الاكتر من 3 مراحل.. 

 - سمك المزارع السمكية..بياكل دم ومخلفات عمليات الذبح عشان يكبر بسرعة

 - فراخ المزارع.. من كتكوت عمره يوم لفرخه كاملة وزنها كيلو علي الاقل الي  كيلو و200 جرام بياخد 19 يوم..حقن هرمونات في الاكل وميه الشرب.. علما ان  الفرخة الطبيعه عاوزه 4 شهور عشان تقرب من الحجم ده

 - محلات  الحلويات اللي بتبيع الحلويات للشرقية بالسمن البلدي.. ولابلدي ولانيلة دي  معموله بسمنة صناعي وعليها مكسبات طعم زي اللي بيستخدموها ف المصانع

 - الجبنة الرومي القديمة.. مش قديمة ولانيلة برضه..هما يعني هيعتقوها عشان حضرتك تستمع ويركنها في المخزن 6 شهور؟
 بيضيفو هيدروكلوريد اسيد تركيز 30 %.. عشرة لتر لكل طن جبنه وتتكتم في قبو قديم معفن 24 ساعه وتطلع قديمة وطالع عين امها كمان
 -----------------
اختار الماركة اللي انت متأكد من جودة صناعتها​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يناير 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 فبراير 2016)

*



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 فبراير 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مارس 2016)

*

































​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مارس 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أبريل 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أبريل 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أبريل 2016)

* ابراهيم عيسي ينهار بسبب أحتفال مجلة الأزهر بالأخواني بحسن البنأ *


* منذ 1 يوم April 23, 2016, 2:50 am*


*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أبريل 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أبريل 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أبريل 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2016)




----------



## +ماريا+ (15 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


>



حاجة فى قمة الاستفزاز
حتى المتعلمين ياربى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2016)




----------



## أَمَة (21 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> حاجة فى قمة الاستفزاز
> حتى المتعلمين ياربى



 القلب يغير الإنسان يا ماريا لو استنار بنور الرب وليس التعليم.  التعليم ليس سوى معلومات يسعى اليها الإنسان المقتدر للحصول على حياة مادية أفضل، ولكنه غير قادر على تغيير مبادئ تَشَبَّعَ الإنسان بها مع حليب الرضاعة، فغسلت دماغه.

لينير الرب قلوبهم ويعرفون الحق، والحق يحررهم من كل ما تشبعوا به من سلبيات ما يؤمنون به.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]وأيضاً يا ( أسطى صلاح الديب ) المسلم لا يشهد للمسيحى فى ميراث *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]قانون المواريث المصرى فى مادته رقم (6) تقول (شرح)

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يرث [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المسيحى المُسلم .. ولايرث المُسلم المسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو خرج المسيحى عن دينه الى الأسلام ... لايرث أبويه المسيحيين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو خرج المسلم عن دينه...لا يرث أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المُسلم المتجنس بجنسية بلد أجنبى لو مات فيها ..تُطبق عليه شريعة الدولة الأجنبية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتهى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الشهود فى المواريث هم شهود أثبات يأتى بهم الوارث ليشهدوا له [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والشهادة تُعطى لمن له الحق فيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا كان الأصل هو منع الحق فى الميراث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف نُعطى ( الممنوع عنه هذا الحق ) الحق فى الشهادة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] كذلك ... الميراث مثل الزواج ( أمور شرعية ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فى قانون الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يشهد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المسلم على زواج المسيحى .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فهل هذه عنصرية منحطة حقيرة رجعية و قذرة ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم هى مسائل شرعية تتعلق بشرائع الناس ( المسيحى والمسلم ) ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)




----------



## +ماريا+ (21 مايو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> القلب يغير الإنسان يا ماريا لو استنار بنور الرب وليس التعليم.  التعليم ليس سوى معلومات يسعى اليها الإنسان المقتدر للحصول على حياة مادية أفضل، ولكنه غير قادر على تغيير مبادئ تَشَبَّعَ الإنسان بها مع حليب الرضاعة، فغسلت دماغه.
> 
> لينير الرب قلوبهم ويعرفون الحق، والحق يحررهم من كل ما تشبعوا به من سلبيات ما يؤمنون به.



عندك حق ماما امة فى كل كلمة قولتيها 
بس كنت فاكرة ان السبب يمكن يكون فى مستوى التعليم
او  البلد او البيئه المحيطه بالانسان 
لكن زى ما قولتى ماما الغاليه العيب من جوه مش من بره 
ربنا ينير قلوبهم ليعرفوا الحق ويحررهم من اى جهل وتعصب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)

*طفلة مسيحية قبل مصرعها حرقا على يد “داعش”: سامحيهم يا أمى*




طفلة مسيحية قبل مصرعها حرقا على يد “داعش”: سامحيهم يا أمى ​طلبت فتاة مسيحية، وهي تلفظ أنفاسها الأخيرة، من عائلتها أن تسامح تنظيم داعش، بعد أن أحرقوا منزلها، وفقًا لصحيفة “إندبندنت” البريطانية.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


>


:thnk0001:
و معلقيت الكاميرات!!!
مش قادرا استوعب دول ايه دول..دول جيش جوج و الى انضموا ليهم الجيوش الاخرى الى  فى نبوه حزقيال 
فاكرا وصفهم كان وصف وحوش مش بنيئدمين
دول مثلهم-- لان الى بيعملوه مش ممكن انسان يعمله لازم يبقى وحش-- مش حتى حيوان...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2016)




----------



## +ماريا+ (23 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


>



ههههههههه
ده حال الناس كلها مش المدرس بس 
وخصوصا اليومين دول بعد الغلا اللى حصل


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]j4a0U_tAGEQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يونيو 2016)

الاخبار العامة 



    العودة الى الرئيسية  

* بالصور| موضة جديدة للبنطلونات الرجالي تثير سخرية رواد الفيسبوك*

    منذ 2 ساعات June 21, 2016, 3:00 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*           تداول نشطاء موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوك، صورة لبنطلوات رجالي، قيل  إنها ستكون الموضة الجديدة للبنطلونات لعام 2016، الأمر الذي أثار  سخرية النشطاء.




  وعلق أحد النشطاء على الصورة: "تحس مصممين الأزياء بيعندوا مع  بعض، الأول أنا عملت بنطلونات للبنات مقطوعه من ورا ومن الركبة، راح التاني  قالوا أنا بقي وقعت البنطلون خالص".




  كما علق آخر: "الرجالة دي مش لابسه بنطلوتانها ليه يا وديع".






هذا الخبر منقول من : التحرير*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يونيو 2016)

*صور| "الشعب قلع هدومه".. استجابة لدعوة رئيس بيلاروسيا*

*



* *fd66763a743322*






*انتهز  مجموعة من المواطنين في دولة بلاروسيا كلمة الرئيس ألكسندر لوكاشينكو أمام  الجمعية الوطنية في مينسك، أول أمس الجمعة، حيث زل لسانه وأخطأ فبدل أن  يقول للشعب "من المفترض أن نتطور ونعمل" قال لهم "من المفترض أن نتعرى  ونعمل".*
*وعلى  الفور التقط بعض المواطنين صورا لهم وهم يعملون في شركاتهم ولا يرتدون  ملابس، كما يمارسون حياتهم الطبيعية دون أن تواجههم أي مشكلة.*
*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*كما ألف أحد المواطنين أغنية تدعو إلى خلع الملابس والعمل مؤازرة لحديث الرئيس البلاروسي.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يوليو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يوليو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يوليو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 ديسمبر 2016)




----------

